

The Spy Factory - Geeek
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/military/spy-factory.html

======
alecco
Country restricted. YouTube mirror
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdPpdu8OGDQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdPpdu8OGDQ)

------
Legion
What a coincidence... last night, I pulled up the NOVA site on my TV-connected
PC and watched this episode. I had seen it before, and I was racking my brain
trying to remember the name of it, until finally discovering it on the
Wikipedia page about Room 641A.

It was the bit about the Asia traffic reaching US landfall at Morro Bay and
going to the San Luis Obispo data center before routing up to San Francisco
that had made me remember the episode years later, just because I have a
personal love with that area of the CA coast.

------
jared314
Note: February 03, 2009

~~~
serf
I know, just imagine the capabilities NOW!

(disclaimer : I know that isn't what you meant.)

------
nikcub
Watch 'Inside the NSA' first, since it goes into the history:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAPh5Pe1Iwk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAPh5Pe1Iwk)

If you watch them in sequence it is almost a continuous timeline.

------
mtgx
One of the whistleblowers at the end says she was listening to the content of
the phone calls, too (from Americans). I hope nobody actually believed Obama
when he said the phone calls are not listened to.

Clearly they take video-calls fully from the web, and chats, and e-mails. What
would make phone calls so different if they already do that? Plus, he's hidden
most of this so far, and who knows what else they aren't telling us (such as
the fact that they are actually listening to phone calls from Americans).

That "analyst" that has all the data in front of him should be able to do
whatever he wants with the data. There may be rules to not do that, but who's
actually verifying it?

